# Considering getting a dog to replace wife



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

As some know, I filed for divorce, and we're not separated. I am thinking about getting a dog to replace her. I like dogs, and feel the mess and maintenance would be about the same. The only thing is I need a dog that is hypoallergenic. Any suggestions? My allergies can get bad, so what would be the safest breeds?

I'd prefer a medium sized dog and that it will live long. I had a dog when I was a kid. The death of the dog was hard on me.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Get a rescue dog from shelter or foster home. Then take the dog for walks or the dog park. Great way to meet new people - cough, cough - women.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I like the topic. It made me laugh.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Dogs can be tough in terms of cleaning up and having to always go home for them. Remember, eventually you will want to spend the night out...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

It is unfair to the dog if you are going to be gone long periods during the day.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Almost-Done said:


> As some know, I filed for divorce, and we're not separated. I am thinking about getting a dog to replace her. I like dogs, and feel the mess and maintenance would be about the same. The only thing is I need a dog that is hypoallergenic. Any suggestions? My allergies can get bad, so what would be the safest breeds?
> 
> I'd prefer a medium sized dog and that it will live long. I had a dog when I was a kid. The death of the dog was hard on me.



My whippet is considered Hypoallergenic. She sheds little, a medium size breed and is also a 30 mph couch potato. Perfect for both apartment and country living. Luckily there is a LOT of whippet rescue and placement organizations. Or you can get a puppy for anywhere from 200$-800$ 

They live anywhere from 12-16 years old. My Gracie is 12 this year. I rescued her. 

She was also just fine and dandy being inside and snuggled up when i used to work for 8 hours a day. But would really want to piddle at the end of the day.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a list of hypoallergenic dog breeds.

Hypoallergenic Dogs - American Kennel Club

If you are gone for long periods of time, get 2 dogs so that they have keep each other company.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

No dogs are truly hypoallergenic but there are some that shed less than others and produce less dander. You can also help by proper grooming and selection of some shampoos. Poodles are the most common dog for people with allergies and they can make very nice pets, plus they come in different sizes and tend to live a long time. If you are shopping for a dog go to that dog's breed registry website and check out the common diseases that affect them and see if the breeder is screening for those diseases. If not, find a different breeder.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, my vote would be a welsh terrier. Very smart and very interactive. I had two and my rule of thumb is they where not up to something - get them to the vet, they where very sick. (I had big dogs growing up and was amazed how great both of them where) 

If you live in a home with a fence (like I did) you can get a dog door so it can go out when it wants. Fair warning you might need to install an invisible fence as well. I did after finding out my 23lb terrier was climbing the wood pile to get over a 6th fence (I had a pool). Terriers are very bright at getting what they want, usually playing with you or hunting. I finally found out how mine was getting out by hiding in a neighbors house that had a view of my backyard. The thing that cracked me up was not how she used the wood pile to get over the fence but first, how she kept looking at my house to see if anyone was watching or her landing on her head and starting to trot off but the "oh S$$$ look on her face when I step out and called her.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get two Boston Terriers.

The best


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi @EleGirl, if you do get two make sure they are not the same age. If the same age and even worse siblings any trainer will tell you they will be hard to train as a rule. They will always look to each other to see if they will obey. My parents had a brother and sister king Charles. My folks for the first time could not really train them. When they signed them up for training the trainer told them he not only wanted them in separate classes, he wanted one left at home. Lot of great stories about the mis-adventures of training frick and frack / dumb and dumber.


----------



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

I usually work from home, so I do not think the dog will be that lonely. I would prefer to get one from the shelter, but we will see. I do not want to make a rash decision; like I did to get married.. 

My house is mostly fenced off except for the side. The previous owner also had that electronic dog fence installed, so I am sure I can get that reenabled for the dogs safety.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

My second Welsh Terrier was a rescue dog, (a lot of sites dedicated to a breed also sponsors adoptions of that breed) he was a year and a couple of months put up for adoption due to they where very elderly, one of them became very ill and Minster wanta be Alpha become to much to handle. I got a great story about exWW, lying on a couch, wannabe on her lap, she wants to get up, alpha boy did not. exWW 0 I'm the boss 1. PM if you want the details. 

Anyway a lot of great dogs out their for adoption.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

My dog is hypo-allergenic and doesn't shed he is a Havanese he is a great dog and better compnay than my Ex, better behaved too (might have something to do with the neutering). Another breed I'd recommend is a Tibetan Terrier, I had one before my Havanese and they are a great breed too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

American Pitbull Terrier.

Short haired and incredibly smart and beautiful of character.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

American bulldog. They are the best. Mine is an unbelievable chick magnet, attracting woman my age down to college girls at a beach. (yes, really) Rescued from a shelter, drug home before that. I have had many people driving by just stop in the street and tell me my dog is good looking. I don't get it. I wish I was as good looking. 

It is great that you are getting a dog. Someone (yes SOMEONE) to love and someone to love you back. Make sure you get a rescue dog. 

Make sure you walk him/her often. And I am not kidding about the ability of certain dogs to attract high quality people to you for conversation and more.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Get one that does not remind you of your wife.

Let me expound on this:

One that has soft fur not bristly.

One that has a cool nose and a warm heart, opposite of your soon to STBXW.

One that wipes their feet on the throw rug at the back door, not on you.

One that licks your face when it greets you, not tearing a chunk out of your ear with sharp teeth, raspy tongue and un-baited breath.

One that is grateful, wagging it's tail continuously, not forever waving a red nailed finger.

One that yips, does not bark and growl at you like STBXW.

One that pees in the backyard, not on your parade.

One that is behaved, does not hump your neighbors leg when no one is watching.

One that is trustworthy, does not bury other men's bones in her backyard.

One that cleans her own privates, does not lick any other dogs junk.

One that while being walked enjoys the journey, not one that sniffs out POSOM's and beats feet to their lair.

One that is happy to be at home with their walker, not one that noses their way out the screen door late at night, digging under the fenced boundary, running after the wild pack, and howling at the moon... how unfair life is.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Your thread title made me laugh. Dogs love company, so second the get-2 comment. If you value your shoes/walls/carpet etc. and their happiness. If I didn't already have cats I'd get a dog. Dogs have an uncanny way with people going through a tough time, which is probably why therapy dogs are way more fun than therapists. Hope yours bring you comfort and kindness.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A family member had a ****on frise and he was really nice. He wasn't clingy like I thought he would be, but did like attention. Not sure if that's the breed or just him. I think two is better than one when they have to be alone. There are few dogs who can thrive at home alone. Maybe there are none.

ETA: Don't know why that word was filtered?


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> American Pitbull Terrier.
> 
> Short haired and incredibly smart and beautiful of character.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh I heart pibbles. 

Yes, get a shelter dog. I don't know where you located, but in my neck of the woods the shelter is full of pitbull mixes. But yeah, they are pretty sweet dogs and loyal. 

And you know, my animals have gotten me through some of the worst tragedies, including my divorce. I really don't think you can go wrong with getting a pet. I don't think you will regret getting a dog.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSJC-YDcS80


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost-Done said:


> As some know, I filed for divorce, and we're not separated. I am thinking about getting a dog to replace her. I like dogs, and feel the mess and maintenance would be about the same. The only thing is I need a dog that is hypoallergenic. Any suggestions? My allergies can get bad, so what would be the safest breeds?
> 
> I'd prefer a medium sized dog and that it will live long. I had a dog when I was a kid. The death of the dog was hard on me.


I would rather my dogs than my husband anytime!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Labrador retriever. Grew up with one. Unless you have the availability to give to more than one dog... may want to stick with one. I have one, a H57 stray. Had a pound pup from 2002-15.... still miss him. But I'm in the country... neighborhood dogs socialize often, stop by, lap some water, play... then move along. I toss 'em a treat or two... but like a grandparent, glad to see 'em stop by but glad to see 'em move along too.


----------

